# new booth



## terrymiller (Feb 14, 2006)

I just built the box that people here describe.  What type lights should be used for the lighting.  I have some 500 watt shop lights will these work or would 250 be better.


----------



## Gary Max (Feb 14, 2006)

I think it is the tpye of light more so than the wattage.


----------



## PenWorks (Feb 14, 2006)

I switched to the florecent triumph buld, only 35 & 55 watts. Sure makes taking photos more pleasant. I was burning my noggin with my 500 watt photo lamps, as I don't have any more protection up there []

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7587033609&ssPageName=MERC_VIC_ReBay_Pr8_PcY_BIN_Stores_IT


----------

